# Danielle Hayduk



## Carolyn (Jan 3, 2005)

Dear Friends,

I spoke to Danielle (owner and creator of this website). 

She is back in the hospital and has been since Monday. She's run intocomplications as a result of her appendectomy. She's developedinfections, has very low blood pressure, and a very high white bloodcell count. There's no idea as to when she'll be released from thehospital at this point. Danielle has a husband and young child. 

I'm asking for you all to please send her positive thoughts and prayersfor a quick and complete recovery. She is very sick, and there's muchto be concerned about at this time.

Thank you.
-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2005)

DONE! We'll light a candle for hertonight. I pray she gets much better very fast.It's so hard to be ill with a small child especially.


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 3, 2005)

Prayers and Get Well wishes for Danielle!!! I hope she recovers quickly!

Lanna


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you so much for letting us know Carolyn 

Pam


----------



## JimD (Jan 3, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way Danielle!

Jim


----------



## LindseyandKen (Jan 3, 2005)

Best wishes from myself and Ken, and all the wrigglies.

Linz x


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 3, 2005)

My goodness Carolyn.. Poor Danielle... Thank youfor letting us know. I have just said a prayer for her and Iwill be thinking of her as well as checking the forum to see if youhave any other news for us about her health. Shehas gone through a lot. Hopefully her immune system will kickin and she will start getting better. Please keep us up todate Carolyn. Beckie


----------



## Buck Jones (Jan 3, 2005)

Get well, Danielle! Positive thoughts and prayers go out from here.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 3, 2005)

2bunmom wrote:


> My goodness Carolyn.. Poor Danielle... Thank you for letting usknow.? I have just said a prayer for her and I will be thinking of heras well as checking the forum to see if you have any other news for usabout her health.?? She has gone through a lot.? Hopefully her immunesystem will kick in and she will start getting better.? Please keep usup to date Carolyn.?? Beckie



I shall, Beckie.

I'll be calling Danielle and reading your notes to her. It will mean a lot to her.

Thanks Folks.



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 4, 2005)

:shock:Oh wow I'm just reading this now!

She will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers.

Sorry for the short note, I'm in shock at this news and also very tired so I need to make it short.

*Laura, Mocha, &amp; Spice*


----------



## Gabby (Jan 4, 2005)

many hopes for a speedy recovery...you will be in our thoughts danielle


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jan 4, 2005)

Best wishes for Danielle and family!

Rose


----------



## bunsforlife (Jan 4, 2005)

I will keep her in my prayers and thoughts as well! Such a hard couple of months for a wonderful person!

Take each day one step at a time Danielle! We at Rabbits only are pulling for you!



Much love,

Melissa, Guinevere and Gir


----------



## bluebird (Jan 4, 2005)

I will say a prayer for her,bluebird


----------



## m.e. (Jan 4, 2005)

We're all thinking of you here, Danielle, and sending prayers for a speedy recovery!

~Emily and the furkids: Scully, Stephanie, Miko, Beeper, Rex, Peanut and Napster


----------



## Fergi (Jan 4, 2005)

Missed this post yesterday. Danielle will be inmy thoughts and prayers and I will be hoping for a quick recovery soshe can get back to her family. Where so many of us would be withouther creating this forum I can only imagine. Thank God for Danielle!

Adrienne and family


----------



## Rowan (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm putting Danielle in my prayers and hoping for a speedy recovery for her.

Love Kate


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jan 4, 2005)

Just now noticed this post. Positivethoughts and prayers are winging from here. It sounds likeshe's a very sick lady. Thoughts and prayers, notonly for her, but for her husband and child!

- Dolores


----------



## Jems (Jan 4, 2005)

Best wishes for a quick and full recovery. 

Jen


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 4, 2005)

I just saw this post...

I hope she recovers quickly. Keep us posted on this, Carolyn. 

Sending many good thoughts and prayers her way, for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SLRabbits (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh dear, get well soon!

~Nichole


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jan 4, 2005)

Just seeing this! :shock: 

Sending many prayers and positive thoughts your way! 

Love,

BunnyMommy and Sherman


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 4, 2005)

Praying for you and your family, Danielle. Hoping you make a speedy recovery

Jan, Perry and Pernod


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jan 4, 2005)

Dearest Danielle,

You've worked so hard to bring all of us together here on this forum.I'm so sorry to hear you're not well. Peppy, Meg and I send our loveand prayers. Get better soon.

Lots of BunnieKissies.

-Michelle


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that Danielle is soill! Thank you for telling us Carolyn! I hope shegets better soon! Henry, Max and the kits send their lovealso!

Get well soon,

Ang xx


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm also justcatching this post. My thoughts and prayers are with Danielle and herfamily. I know she's had a rough stretch here lately. We will keep the"bunny love" strong and wait for her speedy recovery!

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Jan 6, 2005)

Hope all is well!

Any updates??

Jim


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 7, 2005)

I wish I could reach her, Jim. I'm very concerned.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 7, 2005)

Please let us know -- we've all been very worried. I hope you are able to find something out soon.

Pam


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 7, 2005)

I just saw this post sinceit was on the top of the board. I hope you get well soon Danielle! Ican certainly wait for the calendar.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Folks, 

I just spoke to Danielle. She got out of the hospitalyesterday and had a good night's sleep last night - although she can'tlay down. 

She's on antibiotics and being of a holistic mind, will feel muchbetter when she's finished with that part of the treatment. 

She said she deeply appreciates your thoughts and prayers and to pleasecontinue as the doctors tell her it will be weeks before she's reallyover this.

-Carolyn


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carolyn,

Thats such good news, that she's home. I will continue to keep her inmy thoughts and prayers, and hope that she continues to improve!

Lanna


----------



## JimD (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the update Carolyn.

Jim


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm so glad she's home! I think if it's at all possible, being in your own home and comfortable is good for healing! 

I hope she feels much better really soon!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow shes really been through it. I am glad she isover the worst and will keep her and her family in my prayers and hopethat she continues to get better and wish her a speedy recovery.

Get Well Soon Danielle!

Vickie


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm very glad to hear that she is home.All the medicines just can't hold a candle to being in your own homeand in your own bed! I continue to hold her in mythoughts and prayers, as well as her family.

- Dolores


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 9, 2005)

It is good to hear that Danielle is home and doing lots better! Beckie


----------



## Rowan (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that Danielle is home again.I'll keep her and her family in my prayers and hope that her recoverycontinues well .

Love

Kate


----------



## JimD (Jan 12, 2005)

Bumping for an update.

How's Danielle doing?

Jim


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 12, 2005)

That was really nice of you,Jim.



Danielle comes offof the antibiotics today, sohopefullyshe's feeling 100% better than what last week waslike. 

She is convinced that it was everyone's thoughts and prayers that got her through this.

Thanks again for asking.

-Carolyn


----------



## luna21 (Jan 12, 2005)

OH no, thats awful!!!! Im praying for youDanielle

youare in my thoughts !!!!

Luna, flopsy andcinabun


----------



## gjsara (Jan 12, 2005)

danille thank you for creating such a wonderful place for all of us bunny people .

i know you will get better!!!

sara


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 12, 2005)

It's great she's done with the antibiotics! Keep us posted as to her recovery, please!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 12, 2005)

Still waiting for word that she's back to 100%!

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## blueyes65 (Jan 13, 2005)

My heart and prayers are with Danielle and her family. Get well soon from Debbie, Shadow and Family.


----------



## lcgmd (Jan 13, 2005)

Get well soon, Danielle. Our thoughts are with you. 

--The Pollekoff Family--


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 13, 2005)

Good thing she is doing better. I hope she recovers fast.


----------



## blossombunny (Jan 15, 2005)

gosh, things move so quick on this board that Isomehow missed this. I am so sorry! I hope she isrecovering well, I will add her to my prayer list! Tracy


----------



## kookookachoo221 (Jan 16, 2005)

Praying and sending best wishes! 

kookookachoo


----------



## critter keeper (Jan 17, 2005)

[suB]HELLO EVERYONE , I AMNEW HERE. I HAVE 6 FLORIDA WHITES ACTUALLY I THINK PJ MAY BE A LITTLEDIFFERENT HE'S NOT QUITE THE SAME AS THE OTHERS. I HAVE PETER,PENELOPE, PRISILLA , PJ(PETER JR.),AND PRISSY. SHE'S MY YOUNGEST. THEYARE ALL KEPT OUTSIDE IN IN IN A LARGE RABBIT HUTCH THAT HAS 7SEPERATE PENS. I HAVE HAD PETER, PENELOPE, ANDPRISILLA FOR MAYBE A YEAR AND A HALF.PJ AND PRISSYFOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS. ANYHOW PJ HAS THIS STUFF IN HIS EAR. EAR RUST? IDON'T KNOW HE'S HAD IT MAYBE A WEEK. WHAT CAN I DO TO GET RID OF IT? IFANYONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS I'D APPRECIATE IT. WE ARE IN ASOUTHERN STATE IF THAT MAY PERTANE TO ANYTHING. [/suB]

[suB]THANK YOU AND I WILL KEEP CHECKING TO SEE IF THERE ARE ANY POST WITHSOME HELP.[/suB]


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 17, 2005)

*critter keeper wrote:*


> [suB]HELLO EVERYONE , I AM NEW HERE. IHAVE 6 FLORIDA WHITES ACTUALLY I THINK PJ MAY BE A LITTLE DIFFERENTHE'S NOT QUITE THE SAME AS THE OTHERS. I HAVE PETER, PENELOPE, PRISILLA, PJ(PETER JR.),AND PRISSY. SHE'S MY YOUNGEST. THEY ARE ALL KEPTOUTSIDE IN IN IN A LARGE RABBIT HUTCH THAT HAS 7 SEPERATEPENS. I HAVE HAD PETER, PENELOPE, AND PRISILLA FORMAYBE A YEAR AND A HALF.PJ AND PRISSY FOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS.ANYHOW PJ HAS THIS STUFF IN HIS EAR. EAR RUST? I DON'T KNOW HE'S HAD ITMAYBE A WEEK. WHAT CAN I DO TO GET RID OF IT? IF ANYONE HAS ANYSUGGESTIONS I'D APPRECIATE IT. WE ARE IN A SOUTHERN STATE IFTHAT MAY PERTANE TO ANYTHING. [/suB]
> 
> [suB]THANK YOU AND I WILL KEEP CHECKING TO SEE IF THERE ARE ANY POST WITHSOME HELP.[/suB]


Hi! Is the rust red ( kind ofblack and brown)? If it is it might be dried up blood caused by earmites. You can buy ear mite medication for cats that you drip in theear. You can also use VetRx for rabbits. Or mineral oil whichsuffocates the mites but it is really messy. Good Luck .


----------



## blueyes65 (Jan 18, 2005)

Daniell keep up your strength, so happy to hearyour on the road to recovery. We are all thinking about you, andthankyou for giving sharing such a wonderful place with us all. You aresomehting special!


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 18, 2005)

Hope you'll get better soon.


----------



## BunnyMom (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry I missed this post til now. Danielle, Ihope you continue to get better. If I lived closer I'd make you a bigpot of Jewish penicillin - aka chicken soup - I find that always helpsyou feel better!

Donna


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 19, 2005)

Good news,Folks!



Danielle is starting to get back on her feet. 

Thanks to your continued thoughts and prayers, she's starting to get her strength back. 







-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jan 19, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Goodnews,Folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY thats great news. I will keep her in my thoughts until she is completely better!

Vickie


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 19, 2005)

Its great news, I hope she recovers fast.


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 19, 2005)

That's great news Carolyn! Send on my best wishes to her! I hope she feels on top form soon!

Ang xx


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 19, 2005)

I hope she gets full strenght soon .


----------



## Marie Sodhi (Jan 20, 2005)

hi my name is Marie and good luck. I hope you feel better 





Get well soon!!!!



from marie (i am 13 years old and i love rabbits)


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know the good news Carolyn. Hope you are soon fighting fit, Danielle.

Jan, Perry and Pernod


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Goodnews,Folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL NEWS!


----------



## ariel (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm sure everyone , including the bunnies are doing binkies and happy dances!

Slow and steady wins the race, wishing you a full recovery and warm positive thoughts.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 23, 2005)

Good to hear thatDanielle is coming around! Seems like it's been a long timesinceshe's beenfeeling her best. Continued thoughtsand prayers from here.

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers for Danielle. 

Just when she started feeling a bit stronger, she recieved word thather favorite cousin died in an accident in France on Christmas. 

She just can't seem to catch a break these days. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lassie (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,carloin,I am sorry but I didn't know who she is but I will still pray for her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 24, 2005)

that poor thing...... she's going through some true trials right now..... we still have her and will keep her in our prayers..


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm glad she's doing better, but that is just awful news about her relative.


----------



## rabbits (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone:
I just read your posts for the first time and I am overwhelmed by yourkindness and prayers. My health seems to be an ongoing saga, and I wasjust hoping for an upward recovery. On top of all the rest, I havedeveloped pleurisy, sending me back to bed all day--again.
Yet I know that all of your prayers have helped me getout of thehospital so quickly (doctors were saying it could have been 6 weeksinstead of 2 1/2. I know that every burst of energy comes from yourunited energy.
Thank you all so much for your thoughts. I truly appreciate it. Could I just ask you to keep on praying?
Thanks!


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

You know this group will continue praying for you, Danielle. 

You're very much appreciated and cared for here. 

Hope you are soon out and about.

Here's toa happier, healthier, and wealthier New Year!





-Carolyn


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll keep praying for you Danielle . Sorry about your cousin though.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jan 25, 2005)

*rabbits wrote: *


> Hi Everyone:
> I just read your posts for the first time and I am overwhelmed by yourkindness and prayers. My health seems to be an ongoing saga, and I wasjust hoping for an upward recovery. On top of all the rest, I havedeveloped pleurisy, sending me back to bed all day--again.
> Yet I know that all of your prayers have helped me getout of thehospital so quickly (doctors were saying it could have been 6 weeksinstead of 2 1/2. I know that every burst of energy comes from yourunited energy.
> Thank you all so much for your thoughts. I truly appreciate it. Could I just ask you to keep on praying?
> Thanks!




My prayers will continue to be said for you Danielle. I am so sorry tohear about the news of you cousin too. You've had it bad haven'tyou?

Thanks for droping on here and keeping us updated!

Sending much love

Vickie


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 26, 2005)

Danielle, I am so sorry that you are going fromone nightmare to another. We will keep you in our prayers and hope thatyour luck changes very soon

Jan, Perry and Pernod xx


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2005)

It goes without saying that good thoughts and prayers will continue to be sent your way.

Jim &amp; the crew


----------



## blueyes65 (Jan 26, 2005)

Your in our prayers, wishing for a fast recovery.You have everyone here thinking of you and what a great bunch of peopleyou have joined together, you have given so much to us and hope ourprayers are returned to you for a speedy recovery. And my deepestsympathy for your cousin. 

Keep fighting AND stay strong! 

Love Debbie, Shadow and Family


----------



## Marie Sodhi (Jan 26, 2005)

hi every body



it looks like dainellie is feeling much better



congratulations

marie


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 27, 2005)

I well pray for her and a quick recovery


----------



## lop_lover16 (Jan 29, 2005)

:shock:My bunnie just hadbabies any advise. anouther bunnie last week had babies but sheabandend them i raised them for 4 days by hand before they died. I needsome advise to a new aunt!!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 30, 2005)

I hope Danielle gets out of the hospital and feels better.I'm sure her family misses her being home.


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 3, 2005)

I havent been on this site long but i love it, soi hope Danielle gets back on her feet soon (she doesnt know me but bestwishes anyway)

Becc


----------



## ariel (Feb 4, 2005)

rabbits wrote:


> Hi Everyone:
> I just read your posts for the first time and I am overwhelmed by yourkindness and prayers. My health seems to be an ongoing saga, and I wasjust hoping for an upward recovery. On top of all the rest, I havedeveloped pleurisy, sending me back to bed all day--again.
> Yet I know that all of your prayers have helped me getout of thehospital so quickly (doctors were saying it could have been 6 weeksinstead of 2 1/2. I know that every burst of energy comes from yourunited energy.
> Thank you all so much for your thoughts. I truly appreciate it. Could I just ask you to keep on praying?
> Thanks!



One day at a time. You are amongst friends here who will support you no matter what.

Stay strong and keep plodding , you WILL get through this!


----------



## jeepers (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi.I am so sorry to hear about Danielle.My prayers go out to her for a speedy recovery.


----------

